# sr20det into a sentra se



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Has anyone put a sr20det into a sentra se before or does any one know how to go about doing it. Cause i have a se and i want to put the det engine in but im not sure on what needs to be changed and what i need.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

you should do a search... but if you wanna know.
first you should buy a nissan sentra se-r. but if you wanna do it wiith the se, gotta go gets some extra parts. when you get your motor make sure its kinda complete; ecu, harness, engine, turbo, etc. gotta get a tranny from an sr20 fwd motor. not the awd. you also need drive axles from an sr20 powered motor. when you wanna do the swap and change motors. your gonna need motor mounts! that crossmember thats in the center of your car running front to back(your front and rear motor mount sit on it) need to be replaced with an se-r or g20. uhhh.....i dunno if that instrument cluster is gonna work. huh....best bet is to find a wreched se-r and strip it for everything....get the rear disk brakes too....drive axles. its alot of work...id do a search


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

im really getting sick of this question on here. putting an sr20de or det into a non se-r is more work than it is worth. dont do it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Try reading this thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21791


----------



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

I thought all se's came with the 2.0 engine? Is that just the later ones or am I all wrong?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

b13 se's had the 1.6L. the newer b15? se's have the sr20


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

ihateloops said:


> *im really getting sick of this question on here. putting an sr20de or det into a non se-r is more work than it is worth. dont do it. *


Isn't the exception to performing a GA16DE to SR20DET swap acquiring a front clip? There's no way in hell I'd EVER piece together a swap, DE or DET. 

It seems the reason everyone is getting tired of hearing these questions is because there doesn't seem to be a consolidated source for information. Trust me, I'd prefer to sit and read pages worth of organized detailed information than to sift through months of threads from people whom I have no idea if they are reliable or not. 

One of the greatest sources of information for my GA16DE is Kojima's Garage. Although I'd love to see something like that documented for a complex swap, hell, I'd settle for one page of basics for the 1.6 to DET swap.


----------



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *b13 se's had the 1.6L. the newer b15? se's have the sr20 *


Oh, ok, my bad...

Someone needs to do a writeup of the swap....do us all a favor.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i'm in the process of doing a writeup. it will probably be ready in the next 2 weeks.

and why are you sifting through months of threads? use the damn search button damnit, how many times does this have to be covered....SEARCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

LexKyB13 said:


> *i'm in the process of doing a writeup. it will probably be ready in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> and why are you sifting through months of threads? use the damn search button damnit, how many times does this have to be covered....SEARCH!!!!!!!!! *


I certainly look forward to any information you have on the topic.

How many other combinations of SEARCH should I use? I've tried DET, SR20DET, GA16DE swap, SR20DE swap, SR20DET swap, B13 motor swap, B13 SE, GA to SR swap, front clips, clip, DET clip, engine importers, Blue Bird clip, Blue Bird, GTi-R, FWD SR20DET, SR20DE vs. SR20DET, TMIC, BB DET, etc..... 

When I say sift through threads, I mean sifting through ALL of the threads the key words return.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

eugenefl said:


> * It seems the reason everyone is getting tired of hearing these questions is because there doesn't seem to be a consolidated source for information. *


threads that are currently on the first two pages of this forum, the sr20 engine forum and the ga16 engine forum regarding ga16 -> sr20 swaps. this is why this question is so annoying. not lack of information. this question has been answered so many times. you need a lot of stuff. its not worth doing unless you can find a full front clip. just buy an se-r if you want one that badly.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22332

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22163

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22004

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21791

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19831

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22164

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21999


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

ihateloops said:


> *threads that are currently on the first two pages of this forum, the sr20 engine forum and the ga16 engine forum regarding ga16 -> sr20 swaps. this is why this question is so annoying. not lack of information. this question has been answered so many times. you need a lot of stuff. its not worth doing unless you can find a full front clip. just buy an se-r if you want one that badly.
> *


I have no desire to piece together a swap. My only intent is to purchase a BB DET front clip but I need to know that this will resolve the problems associated with having to piece together a swap. From my searching the forums (se-r.net, sr20deforum, b15sentra.net, sentra.net) apparently I will still need other stuff. These are the type questions I cannot find solid answers to. No one, to the best of my knowledge, has any documentation or any practical knowledge published online regarding the GA16 -> DET swap w/ a front clip available. I swear this swap is an urban legend. Someone knows someone who has a brother who's uncle did if for them. But no one has answers.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

the ga16 -> det swap will be just like the ga16 -> sr20 swap. the sr20 -> det is just a direct plug and play swap. its much easier to perform on a car originally fitted with a sr20 engine.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

my bad eugene, i misunderstood you.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

LexKyB13 said:


> *my bad eugene, i misunderstood you. *


Awe, no worries man. This is what the internet is for - so we can all misunderstand each other, flame people twice our size in reality, and threaten to beat someone up on the other side of the world.  

Fortunately for me, an old sentra.net GA16DE buddy recently did the DET swap. He sent me his phone number and hopefully I will get some better information. There's no replacement for good 'ol experience. At least maybe I'll have enough to go by from his experiences. 



> _Originally posted by ihateloops_
> 
> * the ga16 -> det swap will be just like the ga16 -> sr20 swap. the sr20 -> det is just a direct plug and play swap. its much easier to perform on a car originally fitted with a sr20 engine. *


Well, this is certainly one of the more obvious comments I've heard so far. I am fairly familiar with the GA-SR swap and can even site a reference to a Bryant Marroquin article published in NPM (formerly SOLM). This is good stuff and would pretty much satisfy my needs if I was planning a GA-SR swap. 

I have yet to find out if a front BB DET clip will be enough to do the GA-DET swap. Despite the numerous searches on ALL Nissan related sites, no one seems to have any info pertaining to this hybrid swap. 

One last little opinion on this whole "Use the SEARCH button" charade - it's a bandwagon anger party. I think the only people that really have a claim to burning newbies are the ones that have actually done the work pertaining to the newbie question. 

I'm looking for specific answers to specific questions. I'm just glad I didn't ask what the best intake is for a GA16DE is.

FYI - My alternative to the GA swap is to replace the GA with a lower mileage 1.6 and go turbo. GA's go for $575 or less w/ under 40k mi. In the end, I'd spend the same as a DET swap. I'm just looking for the least-hassle-factor.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

a bb det front clip will not be enough. you still have to swap out sensors, tranny, axles, motor mounts, and a few other things i can't remember right now for the usdm front wheel drive parts (since all det's are AWD). 

let me point this out....when i did my ga>sr swap, i used this forum and sr20deforum.com and found ALL the answers i needed. without these forums, i wouldn't have completed the swap. 

the least-hassle-factor....they're both about the same amount of trouble. either way you go, you're swapping shit between motors and pulling/putting motors in/out. if you're going through all the trouble anyway, just go ahead and get a det (sr20 that is). the potential factor is much better, not to mention it was built to be turbo, whereas the ga16 is not built for turbo. just my .02.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

LexKyB13 said:


> *a bb det front clip will not be enough. you still have to swap out sensors, tranny, axles, motor mounts, and a few other things i can't remember right now for the usdm front wheel drive parts (since all det's are AWD).
> *


All SR20DETS are not AWD they generally come in RWD for the 240sx then the pulsar came around and they built the AWD GTiR and the BlueBird, most places that sell GTiR or BlueBirds dont even come with the AWD tranny so its nothing to worry about. the only reason they sell GTiRs and BBs are for FWD cars like 200sx, sentras, and G20. 

http://www.afterdark-tuning.com/ is a reliable place to buy a FWD GTiR. for $2450 you recieve complete block, head, manifolds, turbo, stock mount intercooler and piping, complete harness, all sensors, ecu, transmission, and motor mounts. Radiator, AC, PS.

ive talked to this guy many times before he says its a direct swap and is guranteed to start up, he said this about my 98 sentra


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

I just noticed this is for b13 chassis so it may not be a direct swap may need cutting, in simpletons big $$


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Yeah... most of these guys are right. You just need to go buy an SE-R. By the time you spend all of the money and effort it won't be worth it. Also with the extra power it would be wise to then up grade to discs in the back of the car. The list goes on and on for this conversion. My advice is to find someone who has done a swap into a SE-R and buy that car. You'll save soooo much time and probably money also.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

what i meant by all det's are AWD was that all det's that are able to be converted to FWD came in AWD trim. since RWD det's can't be put in b13, b14....


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> *Yeah... most of these guys are right. You just need to go buy an SE-R...You'll save soooo much time and probably money also. *


I think this guy has hit the nail on the head, so to speak. I'm not sure what the attraction is to going to this sort of expense (of time, money, effort) for a kind of redundant modification. It's not like you're taking an engine from some undesireable car, right? If you want the SR20 engine, just get the car that came with it. That way - it has everything you need for that engine. I think Nissan planned it that way - afterall, the SE-R is a different car in many respects, correct? If the SR20 was meant to "drop" in the GA-based Sentras, it would. But it requires a lot more than that. That's why you just buy the original SR20 powered car. I bet you'd be much happier that way. And you'd keep all of us who are content with our particular car/engine setup much happier, too.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

I think this is wise information, with only one exception... I got my '93 XE for free, and se-r's are very rare and usually quite expensive around Milwaukee wisconsin. Not to mention the fact that older nissan bodies are no particularly known for their ability to stand up to road salt... Which means I would have to hunt and hunt and hunt to find a car that costs too much for the condition it is in. This way I have a car with relatively low miles decent body, and all I have to do is assemble the motor/tranny and drop it in.... At least that is what I thought, I didn't realise until I SEARCHED that you need crossmember, and shafts also, and I never even thought about the rear drum brakes on the XE....

Shit, looks like it's time to go Se-R hunting


----------



## sr20det93 (Oct 24, 2002)

I have done the swap myself and its really not that difficult. If you can find a wrecked SE-R in the junkyard, thats your best bet.

I was in your shoes too. I had a 91 SE in great condition, but with a blown motor so I found a wrecked NX 2000 to scavenge parts from. This is what you'll need beside the engine and tranny: ECU, engine wiring harness, Axls, passenger side axel carrier(bolts to block), passenger side engine mount, and rear tranny mount(you don't need the complete crossmember), and all the intake plumbing. You will also need the SR A/C compresser if you wanna keep A/C and the SR radiator preferably, but yours will work. Almost forgot the guage cluster, not necassary but nice to have.

I know that sounds like a lot of stuff but everything pretty much plugs in. Its much easier than it sounds espically if you can find a parts car.


----------

